# 5 kittens needing home or they have high probability of PTS



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

I found a feral mom a few months ago and was able to get her inside the house because the neighbors were going to call animal service which would have killed her right away. She gave birth to 5 kittens who will be 3 months old on December 15. I CANNOT keep the kittens (will keep the mom because she would be killed right away) but the nicest Humane Society here still has a high rate of killing especially cats because they have no room, especially during the holidays/new year.

Can ANYONE help with this? Does anyone know rescuers in the Miami or Broward counties in Florida? Or any good people that are fosters? Or any really nice people willing to adopt for life?

Mom and I are desperate because we really feel bad for the poor kittens.


----------

